# Paradigm 3SE speakers, Worth keeping?



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So at work we are getting rid of a bunch of stuff in dead storage. In the process of going through the room I found some Paradigm 3SE speakers, the cabinets are not in great condition but still sound and the drivers look brand new. 
Anybody know if these speakers are worth keeping?


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> So at work we are getting rid of a bunch of stuff in dead storage. In the process of going through the room I found some Paradigm 3SE speakers, the cabinets are not in great condition but still sound and the drivers look brand new. Anybody know if these speakers are worth keeping?


 I think those speakers are pretty nice. Albeit 25 years old now or so. If the drivers look new then they should sound pretty good. Is it the silk dome tweeter ones? If so I'd try to clean up the cabinets and make them look good and put them in another room or something. Id say they are worth keeping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, it's the 1" silk dome tweeter and 8" driver

http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12808&w=o


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Yup, it's the 1" silk dome tweeter and 6.5" driver http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=12808&w=o


 those are the ones! I would keep them but then again I have this affinity for older speakers. I have 4 pairs of "vintage" speakers in my garage just waiting to get plugged. Along with a few stereo receivers and a few turntables. Nothing high end but nothing horrible either. I'm a bit weird that way


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Lol, I know what your saying. If I kept every thing I found or was given I would have a garage full of audio items that I would probably never use. 
I will probably put these in my kids play room that has a small LCD TV and DVD player


----------



## Mike0206 (Jul 14, 2013)

Sounds perfect!


----------



## raynist (Aug 16, 2011)

Since they are free, that sounds like a great idea!


----------

